# Internet-Explorer immer im Vollbild starten



## Tony-S (23. März 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte auf einen Rechner auf dem NUR der IE läuft selbigen so einstellen, 
dass er immer im Vollbild startet (also so wie wenn man F11 drückt), 
aber so das wenn man die Maus bewegt diese Buttons zum schließen, maximieren nicht kommen.

Kollegen meinten es gäbe einen Modus in dem man den IE starten kann - ohne das man etwas in der Registry ändern muss.

Weiß jemand rat wie man das bewerkstelligt? Wenn so etwas über eine Batch geht ist das auch in Ordnung.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Mfg Tony-S


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Hm ich hab im Netz auch nur den Registry-Eintrag gefunden. 

Warum rufst du deine Kollegen nicht an wenn die das wissen.


----------



## Tony-S (23. März 2011)

Sie wollens mir nicht sagen >, es gibt da wohl so einen "Modus".
ÜBer Registry is das ja kein Ding, dann startet er glaube immer im Vollbild, aber halt mit Steuerelementen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Den einzigen Modus den ich kenne beim IE9 ist der Entwickler-Modus schau doch mal da nach. 

PS: Tolle Kollegen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (23. März 2011)

Ausführen -> "iexplore.exe -k " ist das das was du suchst ?

@Poster unter mir : Der Kioskmodus ist Betriebsystemunabhängig , funktioniert auch mit IE9 und Win7


----------



## rabe08 (23. März 2011)

Hängt von Deinem OS ab. Unter XP IE mit Argument /k wie "Kioskmode" starten. Du könntest zusätzlich den IE noch als Shell eintragen. Unter Vista und 7 läßt sich sowas nur mit Zusatzsoftware erreichen.

edit: da war einer 1 Minute schneller


----------



## byte1981 (23. März 2011)

Naja ich hab nur dieses Tool gefunden. Vllt. klappt es damit.

TweakIE9: Tuning-Tool für den Internet Explorer 9 - microsoft, internet explorer


----------



## Tony-S (23. März 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Hängt von Deinem OS ab. Unter XP IE mit Argument /k wie "Kioskmode" starten. Du könntest zusätzlich den IE noch als Shell eintragen. Unter Vista und 7 läßt sich sowas nur mit Zusatzsoftware erreichen.
> 
> edit: da war einer 1 Minute schneller


 
Danke - das war es dann wohl auch - ich hätte wohl gleich nach dem Paramter zum aufrufen Fragen sollen.
Mich hatte es schon gewundert warum es unter Win7 nicht geht :B .

Die anderen namenhaften Browser können das soweit ich weiß ja per Einstellung ...

Nu ja danke alle.


----------

